# Specialized head tube extender



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm having a fit problem, Specialized Roubaix frame 54 matches my custom frame almost exactly, except the head tube is 165mm vs 193mm on mine. Size 56 has a 190 head tube but the top tube is 1.5cm longer than mine or the 54. Two bike fitters told me to buy the 56 and use shorter stem [75 as I now use 90] and/or short reach handlebars. I was all set to order and noticed that Specialized offers a 40mm press in head tube extender that would bring me up to a 205 head tube. My custom has 20mm spacer for total height of 213. Hey, I'm an old man and need to be upright. So a 10mm spacer would put me right where I need to be. Now think I would be better off with 54. Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

Just my personal preference but, I think a 75mm stem feels scarey on a road bike. Secondly, Specialized makes a stem with 10 degree rise and you can then put a shim in there to increase it by 16 degrees more. Wouldn't 26 degrees of rise make up for that?


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

First question, do you have enough fork steerer tube to use the 40mm extension? If so, you could use 40 mm of spacers (or one of the one-piece cone spacers).

I agree with woogie that a stem with more rise may be a good idea of you don't have enough steerer tube, along with spacer(s), if still needed.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

mercurymike said:


> I'm having a fit problem, Specialized Roubaix frame 54 matches my custom frame almost exactly, except the head tube is 165mm vs 193mm on mine. Size 56 has a 190 head tube but the top tube is 1.5cm longer than mine or the 54. Two bike fitters told me to buy the 56 and use shorter stem [75 as I now use 90] and/or short reach handlebars. I was all set to order and noticed that Specialized offers a 40mm press in head tube extender that would bring me up to a 205 head tube. My custom has 20mm spacer for total height of 213. Hey, I'm an old man and need to be upright. So a 10mm spacer would put me right where I need to be. Now think I would be better off with 54. Anybody have any thoughts on this?


I would go with as much head tube extension as you can use. That puts the bearings out as far as possible which takes the stress off the steerer tube. - TF


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Doesn't the Sequoia have the same geometry as the Roubaix, except with a taller head tube? They don't make a carbon version, but you might get a better fit.


----------

